# Kanji ID on my dad's knife



## Leon.B (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi Guys, this knife has been bought in Osaka more than 5 years ago for my father. 
If you could tell me anything about the maker I'd greatly appreciate it. I didn't take the picture but I reckon it's clear enough to read the kanji.


----------



## Moooza (Dec 1, 2020)

Aritsugu. Check my wts thread


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm just having a trip down memory lane thanks to you. All of a sudden I remember. It was in fact purchased at the Nishiki Market in Kyoto. I can even picture the all shop layout. I didn't know much about Japanese Knives at the time. Thank you so much for triggering my memory mate. 

Also I literally just joined the forum, I can check your thread as soon as I figure out how..


----------



## KenHash (Dec 1, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> I'm just having a trip down memory lane thanks to you. All of a sudden I remember. It was in fact purchased at the Nishiki Market in Kyoto. I can even picture the all shop layout. I didn't know much about Japanese Knives at the time. Thank you so much for triggering my memory mate.
> Also I literally just joined the forum, I can check your thread as soon as I figure out how..



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you mate!


----------

